# Positioning 'new browser window'-Dreamweaver



## mspain77 (Jul 28, 2006)

I have some images on a webapage that are set with the behaviors to 'open a new browser window' 'onClick'.  The window is set to 600 x 450 with only 'scrollbars as needed'.  How can I set the window to open in the center of the screen? It's always in the top left, but I'm sure that I've visited other sites where these preview windows open in the middle. Any clues? Thanks.


----------



## Natobasso (Jul 28, 2006)

http://www.irt.org/articles/js128/

search for "Keeping the Windows Centered"


----------



## mspain77 (Jul 28, 2006)

Awesome!! Thanks Nato!


----------



## Natobasso (Jul 28, 2006)

You bet mspain!


----------

